# Advice on career path.



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2011)

I plan on having a certificate to be an Industrial Electrician by fall. The classes include: *Interpreting the NEC, Computer Fundamentals, Basic electricity, Motor and motor controls, PLCs, and circuits and wiring fundamentals. *I am wondering what all can I do with this. Would I be over qualified for apprenticeship with the local 531 IBEW? Could I get into REMC or Nipsco with this? could you guys throw me some suggestions on what I could do because I really want this and I just need some wisdom and advice on what I could become. THANK YOU!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I plan on having a certificate to be an Industrial Electrician by fall. The classes include: *Interpreting the NEC, Computer Fundamentals, Basic electricity, Motor and motor controls, PLCs, and circuits and wiring fundamentals. *I am wondering what all can I do with this. Would I be over qualified for apprenticeship with the local 531 IBEW? Could I get into REMC or Nipsco with this? could you guys throw me some suggestions on what I could do because I really want this and I just need some wisdom and advice on what I could become. THANK YOU!


If I were you I would look for a job as a maintenance electrician. I do think this would qualify you to be an apprentice but honestly the market is really bad in most areas for construction electricians.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2011)

If I get into the apprenticeship wont I be gauranteed work for 5 years?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> If I get into the apprenticeship wont I be gauranteed work for 5 years?


Nope...

and...

Your certificate courses don't line up very well with construction electrical work anyhow. They make you qualified as an elec/tech type person in a factory or industrial maintenance setting. Pretty much the same pay-wise anyhow.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2011)

What type of courses would line up for construction electrical work?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> What type of courses would line up for construction electrical work?


 
Seriously OJT, Go then IBEW path or if that is not possible the ABC or IEC.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> What type of courses would line up for construction electrical work?


The course of $10.00 per hour working for a local EC.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I plan on having a certificate to be an Industrial Electrician by fall. The classes include: *Interpreting the NEC, Computer Fundamentals, Basic electricity, Motor and motor controls, PLCs, and circuits and wiring fundamentals. *I am wondering what all can I do with this. Would I be over qualified for apprenticeship with the local 531 IBEW? Could I get into REMC or Nipsco with this? could you guys throw me some suggestions on what I could do because I really want this and I just need some wisdom and advice on what I could become. THANK YOU!


Fundemental principles are really important. If you get a grasp on all of what you have mentioned it will be a big plus in your future...Union apprenticeship, or any. Any course you will likely take will probably take only two nights a week. I would suggest taking a third night and learn heating/cooling. Good luck.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If I get into the apprenticeship wont I be gauranteed work for 5 years?


No.

A friend of mine from Iowa came to Mexico a week ago. He had just been fired because there was no work to do!!! He was 4 months away from getting his licence.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Josue said:


> No.
> 
> A friend of mine from Iowa came to Mexico a week ago. He had just been fired because there was no work to do!!! He was 4 months away from getting his licence.


480sparky? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> 480sparky? :laughing::laughing:


I thought you were from Iowa.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Peter D said:


> 480sparky? :laughing::laughing:


:lol: :laughing: 

No.




HARRY304E said:


> I thought you were from Iowa.:laughing::laughing:


I thought that too.


----------

